# ID this "weed".



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I am getting a "weed" in my garden. It is a climbing vine tyhat spirals around everything. I have seen it climb a couple of feet tall. When it sprouts, it looks very similar to a bean blant. It develops heart shaped leaves bout 2" wide x 3" long. The flowers are trumpet shaped, like the horn on an old victrola. They are about 2" across and are either purple or white. They are very pretty, I want to put up a trellis and plant some out front. I just don't know what they are called.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

Devil weed? Flower is a white-pink? Leaves a dark green (almost blue green?) Tap roots that are VERY fragile??? Run VERY deep into the ground?

I'll check and see if I can find the real name.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

OK...looking around, I'm thinking it's either bindweed or Mexican Primrose. The two are very similar, the primrose has larger, candy pink flowers.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

morning glory?


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

moonwolf said:


> morning glory?


I think we have a winner. Give that man a cigar!

Thanks guys.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

ChickenChaser said:


> I think we have a winner. Give that man a cigar!
> 
> Thanks guys.


 I thought you were talking about a real weed.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

birdie_poo said:


> I thought you were talking about a real weed.


:bow:

I believe morning glory is an invasive weed around here. 
There is also the annual flower that is planted in gardens.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I planted some morning glories around my telephone poll and we had them all over the place. The birds planted them...so it is best to keep them out of the flower beds. They will take over the whole thing! It is amazing where you will find them after you plant them once.


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

There is a plant called bindweed which looks very much like morning glory and is as you described. It is very invasive in my area and propogates by root. It climbsup everything (corn sunflowers tomatos) in the garden and will choke them off if given a chance. The root is about 1/8" diameter. When you try to pull the plant the root will snap and propogate some more.


----------



## Lararose (Aug 6, 2005)

Ed is right. I live south of Lincoln NE and the bidweed is EVERYWHERE. It grows along the roadsides and well.. all over the place. It has been the most persistent weed in my gardens. It has either white or pinkish purple flowers. I have read at the unl extensions site that the roots can go 30 feet deep.


----------



## labrat (Jun 3, 2005)

moonwolf said:


> morning glory?


The term I have given to my wife's blue morning glory is Kudzu with flowers. Yup, they grow several feet a day and will strangle anything in their path.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

After battling morning glory for 9 years in my garden, this year I gave up and moved the garden. So far, the morning glory hasn't found the new garden.


----------

